# Brady Ellison Draw weight



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

You can scroll to 1:05 if you want to speed it up.


Dewayne martin


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I remember that thread, and while I don't think I posted in it I will go ahead and apologize for everyone who slammed you, so that you can start your Friday with that nice, full-bellied-vindicated feeling.

Interesting video, thank you.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Mickey, that's not the reason I wanted to repost....I knew I had seen that and at that time I couldn't find the video even though I tried some kind of bad.


Dewayne


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the problem arises when people start to think that 53# is a normal draw weight. This is a high-level repetition sport that uses one of the most complex and injury-sensitive parts of the human body. That in itself leads to issues. When you add bravado about draw weight, it can lead to injury.

Unless you are a full-time archer, 53# is out of the safe draw weight range for 99% of people. 30# is even a great deal of weight for recreational archers.

That being said, Khatuna is also known to shoot 50+ pounds.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

He did also state in a video that I watched it's not normal in Oly target shooting, he is a big strong guy in his prime and that weight doesn't seem to impact his scores, so why not. 

Important thing for any archer is that they are comfortable with the weight they're using and it allows them to shoot their best. As I've got older (27 years shooting) I've gone from high 40's to low 40's, I can still shoot my 48-49# bows for 3D and 2 day Field tourneys just not as well as I like now in a 5 day IFAA Field tourney, half way through day 4 I'm starting to run out of steam. :sad:


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Steve, very well said amd I did hear him say that most Olympic archers shoot less and he was at the upper end...

However the post last year was about the weight that Brady shot...

I hunt with 52 lbs and I'm ok with it but NEVER could I shoot it more than 30 times a day without injury..

I 3-D with 42 and dots is about 37-38lbs.


Dewayne


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice clip, he comes across well as a person. A good ambassador for Hoyt.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Any manufacturer would be lucky to have him on their shooting staff.


Dewayne


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

This is my fav video of Brady, the man has Skills :thumbs_up


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Brady's draw weight will vary throughout the year (sometimes down to the upper middle 40's), depending on his training/peaking cycle, and how he feels. 

Quite frankly, I think the heavier poundage hurt him at the Olympics with that ridiculous swirling gusting wind. I observed (just anecdotal, not a scientific study) that the wind made the heavy poundage guys hold longer than normal trying to read the wind and readjust after getting blown off-aim, and their form would break down as a result of the very long holds, resulting in subpar shooting by many of them.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

There is probably a lot of credence to that - look at how well the Korean women do and they aren't shooting 50#


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What Larry said.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

here is the original thread

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1906733

and for what its worth, my post was confirming a high draw weight for an Italian shooter. I did not disagree that Brady was shooting 50+ lbs. 


Chris


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

vabowdog said:


> Last year there was a thread about the draw weight of the Olympic archers and I responded and said that I had read that Brady shot 53# and immediately got blasted by a few of the know it alls on here that I was simply trying to get someone hurt....
> 
> 
> Well guess what I found the video on youtube and guess how much weight brady admits to shooting?
> ...


Actually THIS is what you said:



vabowdog said:


> I'm sorry I was talking about NFAA indoor rounds.
> 
> My bad...
> 
> ...



Big difference between 53 and 56 pounds. In addition, you were not the first one to make this incorrect statement in the thread.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> Brady's draw weight will vary throughout the year (sometimes down to the upper middle 40's), depending on his training/peaking cycle, and how he feels.
> 
> Quite frankly, I think the heavier poundage hurt him at the Olympics with that ridiculous swirling gusting wind. I observed (just anecdotal, not a scientific study) that the wind made the heavy poundage guys hold longer than normal trying to read the wind and readjust after getting blown off-aim, and their form would break down as a result of the very long holds, resulting in subpar shooting by many of them.



I was fortunate enough to get tickets for the London 2012 Olympic archery so I can confirm the wind conditions were a nightmare for anyone shooting plus on some of the rounds there were heavy down pours of rain to deal with as well.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

There were no heavy downpours of rain on the men. Winds were difficult but much easier than at Athens.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Didn't Brady Ellison injure/break his wrist on something this year?

I was watching some of the World Cup videos on World Archery TV and the commentators said something about Brady lowering his draw weight due to an injury earlier in the year.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

what arrow rest does Brady shoot?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Shibuya


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

GT.....don't just call me out call out the ones that said Brady don't shoot but 47 which too IS wrong!!!


If you listen to the video he says he shoots 53# not 47 or 48 like the original post said...





ALL I'm trying to prove is that no one person on here knows everything about everyone....whether you've shot with them or not.

The original post I was accused of starting "rumors" and possibly getting someone discouraged or even worse hurt!

Seems to me like the rumors were true.




Dewayne


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Seems to me you should have rechecked what you actually said before you started this thread.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I know I didn't say Brady shoots 48....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Who cares how much weight Brady is shooting? Unless you're Brady, it's irrelevant. 

The sooner an archer can learn to focus 100% on their own performance, the further they will go in this sport.

Each of us has an optimum draw weight to shoot - at ANY GIVEN TIME. And it changes almost daily.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John - 



limbwalker said:


> Who cares how much weight Brady is shooting? Unless you're Brady, it's irrelevant.
> 
> The sooner an archer can learn to focus 100% on their own performance, the further they will go in this sport.
> 
> Each of us has an optimum draw weight to shoot - at ANY GIVEN TIME. And it changes almost daily.



*Thank you. *

Viper1 out.


----------

